# Smoke question



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Being the only one in the house that eats smoked pork I try to do it in small batches. What, I want to know how does it freeze after being smoked, is the flavor just as good or does it go downhill? FYI if I freeze it will be in vac. pac.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

A friend of mine who is a competitive bbq'r, told me to seal it in vac packs. When you're ready to eat it let it thaw in the fridge (no microwave). Then boil the bag long enough to heat up the meat, of course while it's still sealed. Open the bag, stir in a little apple juice and enjoy!


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Yak.
Just what I wanted to know.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

YakAttack said:


> A friend of mine who is a competitive bbq'r, told me to seal it in vac packs. When you're ready to eat it let it thaw in the fridge (no microwave). Then boil the bag long enough to heat up the meat, of course while it's still sealed. Open the bag, stir in a little apple juice and enjoy!


Exactly! I freeze BBQ all the time. I almost always put some away for when I can't fire the smoker and want some Q.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

never thought of that. thanks!!!


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

If you have a problem trying to get someone to help you eat that Q, I'll gladly send you my address!


----------

